# Weber Smokey Mountain or UDS????



## lucc (Jun 12, 2010)

Looking to get a nice setup for home, the Brinkmann's aren't cutting it. Looking at a 22.5" WSM or a UDS which I would need to spend time, effort and money to construct. Which would you pick and why?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 12, 2010)

WSM.. Cuz they rawk ~~


----------



## lucc (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard nothing but praise for them.

Also, anyone interested in their own UDS should take a look at this ad on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f3b39dc&itemid=150393611704&ff4=263602_263622

Edit: Damn, $30 shipping!!!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 12, 2010)

LUCC said:


> Yeah, I've heard nothing but praise for them.
> 
> Also, anyone interested in their own UDS should take a look at this ad on eBay:
> 
> ...


Looks like too much money. Look around locally for barrels. I bought some locally that were bare steel inside with a removable liner, and paid 15 bucks apiece. Spent about 60 bucks for other parts at HD. Now for less than 100 bucks and a few hrs of my time, I've got an amazing smoker which I would put up against any WSM.

Having said that, If I didn't either have the parts, or the time, or tools, or the possibility to get parts cheap or the ability(whether mechanical aptitude or even a place to do it)... I'd have no issues with getting a WSM. They are well built and work very very well, although IMO a bit expensive initially(but they last forever, so they're cheap in the long term).

You'll have to weigh the pro's & con's of each option & decide what works best for you.


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2010)

I vote for the UDS. Ive never owned a WSM but had a ECB and realized after a few months I needed to upgrade to something alot larger. I've never been happier.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 12, 2010)

After seeing the 22.5" WSM the other day at the hardware store, I'd say go for the WSM.

I have 2 of the 18.5" WSMs and they rock.  That 22.5" WSM will hold just as much food as a UDS.

Nothing against UDSs because I've seen loads of good cooks on them from but for me it was just easier than doing all the work to build a UDS.

Personally I think you'll get the same quality and quantity out of either one.  Now it's just a matter of whether you want to spend the time to build or run out and buy the WSM and be cooking that day.


----------



## graybeard (Jun 12, 2010)

I like hands on and saving money! I'm building a UDS very soon.

beard


----------



## matts (Jun 12, 2010)

I would vote UDS for the simple satisfaction of getting that perfect smoke out of something you built yourself.  It is something to be proud of.


----------



## heatmaker (Jun 13, 2010)

UDS


----------

